# Colonoscopy prep.



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OOPS ! 
Don't eat pizza during the cleansing period prior to the procedure.
Woke up at 1am ,,, lost control. I somehow floated downstairs half asleep, and my right arm slipped right into a pizza box.
Ate a piece of pizza.
Talk about pissing off the ,Doctor, nurse ,wife .
They taught me a lesson with that garden hose they shoved up my rectum before the procedure. 
:buttkick:


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Ha ha. That's easy to do. I once ate a handful of nuts on the way to a colonoscopy. The doc didn't notice. I guess they hadn't made it down the line yet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, last time, I unthinkingly ate a banana.
Now they don't trust me.

I'm going again in about a month, and, before I arrive, I have been instructed that I must put myself through a "pre-cleansing procedure," as well as the regular clean-'em-out.
I believe that this "pre-cleansing procedure" consists of swallowing vast quantities of lemon-scented dish detergent.

I can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to all this.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Jeff Foxworthy-Colonoscopy - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> Jeff Foxworthy-Colonoscopy - YouTube


Watched the whole clip, laughed, thank you.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Yup - nothing like that prep procedure to prove EVERYONE's full of sh!t.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

For me , a colonoscopy was easy if you follow the rules.. You cant eat anything.. seems simple to me.. people who " think " they can cheat are wasting their time and the doctors. You would think that something as serious as colon cancer, would get the utmost respect when going through the trouble of early detection. Many people are turned away if the colon was not completely clean. I chose the pills over the liquid, and its 100 times better then the liquid. 
They were very specific about anything red.. like cherry jello, tomatoes or red sauces, anything that will give the illusion of blood.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

EvilTwin said:


> For me , a colonoscopy was easy if you follow the rules.. You cant eat anything.. seems simple to me.. people who " think " they can cheat are wasting their time and the doctors. You would think that something as serious as colon cancer, would get the utmost respect when going through the trouble of early detection. Many people are turned away if the colon was not completely clean. I chose the pills over the liquid, and its 100 times better then the liquid.
> They were very specific about anything red.. like cherry jello, tomatoes or red sauces, anything that will give the illusion of blood.


I agree totally, I went through very dedicated, but shared my big OOPS


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I just had my second one...good to go!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And, last time, I unthinkingly ate a banana.
> ...I believe that this "pre-cleansing procedure" consists of swallowing vast quantities of lemon-scented dish detergent....


I always thought the cleaner-outer tasted like really salty spit.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I just had my second one...good to go!


Congrats. It can be a little un-nerving. 
I had them do an upper endoscopy also. Same Doctor


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...I had them do an upper endoscopy also. Same Doctor


I'm glad that it wasn't the same one who did Joan Rivers's!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm glad that it wasn't the same one who did Joan Rivers's!


Didn't realize Joan Rivers was using an ent. (Googled it)
Though she was doing some type of cosmetic alteration.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I had my first one one in 2008. I was going to put two "signs" my butt; one for each cheek.

"One Way, do not enter."

and

"Everyone gets in in thei... uh, the end."

Got a good laugh out of those.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My last one was done in 2007 or 2008. I was told that I could use Gator-Aid with the mix stuff. 

Almost made drinking it tolerable.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I did mine early this year. Did the stool softener and Gator-aid with fiber (or whatever). No problems except the 'stay close to potty' feeling. 

Doctor was happy with my 'condition' both as to preparing and what he saw. No samples taken, no visual clues to danger and so on.

I scheduled my procedure as early in the AM as I could. Then I really enjoyed breakfast.

Best news is I'm old enough I probably won't have to ever do it again.


----------

